

What Fat Ladies In Bikinis Taught Me About Investing - fezzl
http://weakonomics.com/2010/08/25/what-fat-ladies-in-bikinis-taught-me-about-investing/

======
malkia
What a total dick this article is. Why would fat people be denied going in
bikini? Since when we have to all be thin?

